# Need real opinion from people who know.



## RWanke (Oct 10, 2018)

Unfortunately my life has taken a huge left turn. I just found out I have lung cancer (and I'm the guy who has never taken a single puff on a cigarette in my life) and am getting ready to start my battle to kick its ass. Consequently my wife and I have decided to do something we have been kicking around for about 5 years and that is to downsize our life and live a lot simpler. We are going to buy another home much smaller than what we have so there will be no room for all the tools and toys I've collected for the last 50+ years. My problem is getting rid of all this stuff. I don't want to take the time to spend every weekend sitting in my driveway doing an endless garage sale. I am considering listing the major items on Craigslist and giving an inventory of everything to friends so they can kind of spread it around to their network of friends. I've also thought about looking into an auction service to just auction off everything left in the house after we get what we want out.

My question to you guys and gals here today is what you think my South Bend 9C lathe might be worth. I know you can't judge a machine by a picture but it will produce a pretty accurate part (more accurate than me). I completely took it apart, cleaned, repainted, rewicked, adjusted, checked,, and trued it up last year. Built a bench for it that I put my tool box in where I store all my machinist tools. The lathe has a almost new 4 jaw, a 3 jaw, a steady rest, live centers, dead centers, drill chuck, Aloris type QCTP, and a complete set of good change gears. WhenI got the lathe it had a box that had a bunch of the old lantern type tool holders and post with it along with an extra carriage and cross slide. I figured they where spare parts off another lathe they had in there shop that they kept for who knows what reason. From what I can tell this lathe came from an electric motor shop and it appeared they used it for turning the commutators down on motors?? The only chips I found in the lathe on tear down was brass/copper looking. I am going to put it up for sale without the tool box but will negotiate for the box and all the tools if wanted.


----------



## RobertHaas (Oct 10, 2018)

fair market on the lathe with al the accys. and tooling should fetch 12 to 16 hundred around these parts. probably a fraction of what you have in it or would cost you to replace.

It does not take up much room, it should be the last thing you ever sell.


----------



## benmychree (Oct 10, 2018)

I agree with the above assessment in all respects.  Also, knowing its value, your wife could easily sell it if circumstances dictated.


----------



## mikey (Oct 10, 2018)

Don't know what the lathe is worth but wanted to wish you all the best as you deal with this huge new issue.


----------



## mwhite (Oct 22, 2018)

Prayers for you and your family. I wish you the best and hope you are able to beat the cancer.


----------



## RWanke (Oct 22, 2018)

Thank You all for the well wishes and prayers. I will take all of them anyone is willing to offer for me. Things have moved along in the past couple weeks. We found a house and put an offer in on it and it was accepted. Hope to close and be in by Thanksgiving. I think for now I am going to keep the lathe. It will be a very tight fit finding room for it in the new garage but I think I can make it work. I go in tomorrow morning to have a port put in my chest and will start my first Chemo and Imunotherapy treatment Thursday. Once we get moved in to the new place we will clean out the old house, selling what's left and put it up for sale. It's all in Gods hands and His will be done.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 23, 2018)

I wish you all the best and health. I lost my sister in law in August to breast cancer so my thoughts are with you. Good l


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 23, 2018)

I meant to finish with good luck and God bless you and your family for what lays ahead.


----------



## cjtoombs (Oct 23, 2018)

One thing I would like to add, Robert is in California, we tend to have a bit higher prices out here than in the midwest (there were more factories in that area than here, so supply tends to be a bit better.  This may drive price to the lower end of that range.  I wish you well and hope you are better soon.  Take care.


----------



## middle.road (Oct 23, 2018)

To h*ll with the tools and equipment, here's to your success in 'kicking it's arse!'.
Luck be with you in great quantities.


----------



## thenrie (Oct 25, 2018)

Here in Utah, with the tooling you've mentioned, you would likely be looking at the higher end of the price range given above ($1,600) for a model C, and possibly a bit higher, but that's because we don't have the quantities you have back there in the midwest. Good small lathes are hard to find and in good demand out here.

Good luck and prayers wafting your way. Keep your chin up.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 28, 2018)

I hope you get hooked up with the therapy that some folks around here got. A guy my wife worked with was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer and quit to stay home. We started seeing him around and he's doing fine. A neighbor down the street got diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer and got some kind of therapy and is doing fine now 2yrs later. I don't know the particulars but I know both never smoked and this was some new drugs or something. My mom and my wife's dad both died of lung cancer decades ago and it seems they have better therapy now.

Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## RWanke (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks for the good words of encouragement. They started me Thursday on 2 different Chemo drugs and an Immunotherapy drug that I think is some of the latest treatments available.They told me that you had to "qualify" with certain "score" from some tests they performed to be eligible for the immunotherapy treatment. They said a "score of 60-70% was very good. They said I "scored" 100%. For someone who has been told he has lung cancer I walked out of the Doctors Office feeling like I hit the lottery. My wife and I are fighting this with everything we have available.  My fate is in God's Hands. His will be done.


----------

